# Help - Maltese shivering, lip smacking, lethargic



## tmbs (Dec 10, 2012)

We had to board my baby for the past 2 nights when we went out of town for a wedding, but since we picked him up earlier this evening he has not been himself. He is often tired whenever we pick him up from grooming, so I have just been watching him all night to see if he starts acting like he feels better. He is 3 years old and weighs about 7 pounds. However, he has now been shivering on and off for the past 2 hours, and smacking his lips as well as it seems he might be having trouble swallowing. His gums are very light pink, but still have some pink. His nose is definitely warm to the touch and dryer than normal. Please let me know your thoughts!! I am about to call an emergency vet in my area, but wanted to see if you all might have an idea. I am more than willing to take him to the vet at midnight but just don't know how worried I should be. Thanks!!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

I think you should take him to the vet ASAP. I don't mean to alarm you but it does sound like he needs to be evaluated by a vet. I hope he feels better and please keep us posted on him. Sorry your going through this....but I really think he should be looked at.


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

I would take him to the vet too. It's always better safe than sorry of something were to happen during the night. Please keep us posted!


----------



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi Tiffany,

I'm sorry to hear about Indy's condition and I am wishing for the best. Please do take Indy to the Vet as soon as you can if not already and keep us posted on his condition and the outcome of the visit.

I am glad you found this great forum has there are tons of very knowleable and loving Maltese owners here who will take time out of their time and life to help guide us. 

Vinh & Anh


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Yes I agree def take him ASAP he probably caught something from boarding... Or could bean allergic reaction or shock.... Keep us updated!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Yes, I, too, would take Indy to the ER now. Please keep us updated. I pray your precious fluff baby will be okay.


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

praying for your baby sounds like a vet visit is the best idea .


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Take him to the ER Vet.... 

Sounds like he is sick. Smacking of lips is usually nausea.... But that along with the other symptoms are not good.


----------



## tmbs (Dec 10, 2012)

Thank you all for your advice. I definitely agree that I want to take him to the vet as soon as possible, but I am having trouble finding an emergency vet in my area (so far the closest is about 45 minutes away - ridiculous.) and, at this point, my vet's office will be open in a little over 6 hours. I am just not sure what to do, and of course my husband is convinced Indy is just exhausted from the vet and thinks we should wait 6 hours till his vet opens. Indy hasn't shivered in an hour or so, but also won't drink anymore water since he drank a lot of water about an hour ago. The weird opening and closing his mouth slowly every once in a while is my main concern. Do you all have any advice on signs he needs to go somewhere now, as opposed to waiting the 6 hours (which are going to be a very longgg 6 hours...) to see his own vet?


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

It does sound like he is nauseous. Shivering can mean a fever. It's very hard to tell but he does sound like he doesn't feel well. It is not exhaustion....if that were so he would be asleep.


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Keep us posted about Indy  I hope your baby is ok xx


----------



## tmbs (Dec 10, 2012)

Thank you! He is breaking my heart...I know the poor baby is sick and can't fix it...he is just sleeping soundly now, other than when I move to to check on him periodically and then he'll just stare at me then fall back asleep almost immediately. Regardless I'm taking him at 7 am tomorrow, and if he starts shivering or any other symptoms in the meantime the ER (who im sure has enjoyed speaking to me over an hour tonight...) knows I'm coming in.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tmbs (Dec 10, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi Tiffany,

I know how tough it is to try to get help and cannot reach one when you feel you need it most. Have you try finding any 24/7 ER that is open for possibly a phone consultation they are willing to give free of charge? Or for a small consultation fees? I know 6hrs is not long but the thought of your little love one waiting for 6hrs I can understand as well. 

You and Indy will be in my prayers tonight. Please update us on any new development.

Vinh & Anh


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Poor baby! I am hoping he is better by this morning but I would still take him in to the vet to be checked. Have you called the place he was boarded to see if any other dogs there had gotten sick?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I would certainly call the place that you boarded him and let them know and would ask too whether or not any other dogs became ill. Please keep us posted after you get him to the Vet and hope that he will be feeling better real soon.


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Any news on Indy?


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Hows Indy !?  xx


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Checking in to see how Indy is doing.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I agree with the other members here!!! do a chart as well when watching him sleep eg; 9:30 to 9:40 watch how many times he breaths and write it down. make all notes possible about his symptoms. praying for you both!!! please let us know how he is doing


----------



## tmbs (Dec 10, 2012)

Hey, we're waiting on the vet now finally. He started doing a little better a few hours ago, with no more of the odd breathing/mouth opening. He's been smacking his lips a lot more the past 2 hours so I'm beginning to think its possibly a stomach virus? I don't know -I'm just happy to be at the vet! And I agree- I'm calling the boarding place as soon as it opens. This is exactly the nightmare I'm afraid of when I have to leave him somewhere!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

So happy your at the vets office. Good luck, hope all goes well. Keep us posted. For sure call the place you boarded him at. Hugs to you and Indy.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

thats great news that he doing a bit better!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm happy you're at the vets now. It's such a relief to get them there and find out what the problem is, instead of worrying about what it could be?? Hopefully it's nothing!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I know it's such a tough call to take them to the ER vet. The one time I did it, my vet was out of town for Thanksgiving. The ER vet tied a dollar to everything they wanted to do, i.e. this test will cost this much, and this one this much; then asked *me *which ones to do! Their final diagnosis was pancreatitis, wanted to keep her for at least two days and told me it would be about $4,000. I told them to give her some sub-q fluids and I would take her home. We took her and the reports from the ER vet to our regular vet when he returned two days later. He said there was no indication on the reports of pancreatitis and I did exactly the right thing. She just had an upset tummy and couldn't stop throwing up. I now keep meds for that on hand. It really put a bad taste in my mouth for ER vets and I will certainly not be using that one again!

I hope you baby is feeling much, much better this morning!


----------



## tmbs (Dec 10, 2012)

Chemical burn... 3/4 his tongue has no skin. I couldn't tell last night I guess because it was dark when I picked him up. So incredibly crazy and I am so relieved its not worse. Nothing was in his liver and his blood work was fine except for a high white blood count which makes sense given the bad burns. The vet believes it was likely the disinfectant the boarder used to clean the kennel. I have not been able to reach the boarder yet, but am about to call again and discuss this with them...just thankful right now that he's alive and organs are functioning fine...


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

omg, how awful! thank goodness you took him in. Poor little guy, let us know how he's doing, how is this treated?

It certainly makes you think twice about boarding or grooming salons, what's used for cleaning those places and questions to ask.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Oh my goodness!! That is frightening! Poor baby!!! I am so glad Indy is ok. How long did they vet say it will take for his little tongue to recover? Is there anything they can give him to make him more comfortable? Let us know what the kennel says about that. It would be hard to believe Indy is the first one this has happened to. We're sending hugs from Texas!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Yee Gads, something else to think about! I don't board mine usually but I KNOW that it might be necessary one day given an emergency or ?? I have been blessed to always find another solution so far. 
I am so sorry for your little baby. What did the vet say about recovery time, etc?


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh my gosh!!! Who would think to look in the mouth for something other than checking gums or choking??? You would think that the boarding would be more careful. I know that you have to disinfect, with all the dogs there, but there has to be has to be a safer way! Hoping and praying your little one will be OK!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Oh no, that is just terrible. Poor little Indy. Did they give him anything for pain? I hope so. I hope his recovery doesn't take long. Sending prayers, please keep us posted.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Tiffany, I cannot believe that his tongue is burned. :w00t: I am furious for you and can just imagine what your feeling. I would go directly to the place and demand some answers. :angry: Thank goodness Indy is okay. Poor baby.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

tmbs said:


> Chemical burn... 3/4 his tongue has no skin. I couldn't tell last night I guess because it was dark when I picked him up. So incredibly crazy and I am so relieved its not worse. Nothing was in his liver and his blood work was fine except for a high white blood count which makes sense given the bad burns. The vet believes it was likely the disinfectant the boarder used to clean the kennel. I have not been able to reach the boarder yet, but am about to call again and discuss this with them...just thankful right now that he's alive and organs are functioning fine...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


OMG! How horrible! Poor baby!


----------



## tmbs (Dec 10, 2012)

Thank you all, I am just livid as you can imagine. Strangely, I've called the boarding place 3 times now with no answers.... The vet said a layer of skin should grow in the next 4-5 days he hopes, but that the next 3-4 days are going to be really rough. They gave him a shot of prednisone and he has antibiotics and steroids to take for the next 7 days, with a follow up visit to the vet this Friday. It also depends on whether I can get him to drink some water this afternoon, because if not I need to take him back to the vet in the morning to get fluids. Just watching him now and hoping he heals fast!! They did not give him anything for the pain, I was thinking the same thing, but I guess it is because he can't chew and won't even drink water right now? I can't believe that, given the millions of times I checked his gums all night, I never made him open his mouth enough that I could see his tongue.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

It's not your fault. That's the last thing anyone but a vet would check. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

It's not your fault.....I would go directly to the boarding place if its close enough to where you live. They should be held accountable for this. I would call the vets office and ask about something for pain....even if they give him an injection. It's very hard to give him anything since its his tongue that hurts. Hugs to you and Indy.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Oh my! I am so sorry you are having to deal with this! But I'm so glad that it's nothing more serious and that he will only be uncomfortable a few more days.

Hugs.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

OMG! Bless Indy's heart ... and, of course, your heart, too. I am stunned reading what has happened to him ... this has got to be so painful and uncomfortable. Thank goodness that you saw the vet and that Indy is getting treated for the burns.

As for the boarding place ... it does sound very strange that they have not been answering the phone. Maybe something is going on ... that more pets have burns, too ... and, they are intentionally avoiding answering the phone? 

I will continue with prayers that Indy will heal soon. I realize the next four days are going to be hard for you and Indy ... but, I am thinking positive for you and Indy. Hugs for both you and Indy, Tiffany.


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

When mine pups were spayed/neutered revently my vet fixed little syringes of pain meds. I just squeezed it up around their gums. Maybe they could prescribe something like that.


----------



## tmbs (Dec 10, 2012)

Thanks! I will definitely call the vet and ask about pain options. I finally got through to someone at the grooming/boarding place and am now waiting on the owner to call me back. The person I spoke to initially however made the grave mistake of mentioning that IT HAD HAPPENED BEFORE...just to a cat, who walked on some bleach they use to clean the floors...... we are going to have a lot to talk about.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

tmbs said:


> Thanks! I will definitely call the vet and ask about pain options. I finally got through to someone at the grooming/boarding place and am now waiting on the owner to call me back. The person I spoke to initially however made the grave mistake of mentioning that IT HAD HAPPENED BEFORE...just to a cat, who walked on some bleach they use to clean the floors...... we are going to have a lot to talk about.


I can't believe they said that. OMG. Hope your conversation goes well. Most of all I hope little Indy isn't in a lot of pain.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

try using a syringe with water if he won't drink. Hold his head gently and hold the syringe at the side of his mouth.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

OMG I can't believe that...  Poor Indy!!!! I am so grateful I have family/friends in the area, because this is exactly what I would be afraid of  Don't shelters/boarding places use pet safe cleaners....?? That just seems like a given... Anyways, I hope Indy has a speedy recovery and that his poor little tongue isn't in pain


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

OMG, just reading this now. It's bad enough that his tongue was burned and just lucky he wasn't poisoned too. How could they be so careless knowing it has happened before. Poor little guy.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Oh I am just horrified by this! DO NOT let them tell you it didn't happen there, that it must have happened after you picked him up. You must be so sad for your little baby!


----------



## WeeGrace (Oct 22, 2012)

Only seeing this oh my word I hope little Indy is doing better. Have the owners called back what did the day. Sending you hugsxx


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Oh gosh I am just stunned by this! What a horrible experience for you and Indy! I cannot believe someone was so careless as to have something caustic anywhere near where animals would be in contact with it. 

I too agree that your poor pup needs something for pain-- I've burnt my tongue before and it is PAINFUL. There are medication options available that should work, so ask your vet to give you something. You don't want him to suffer anymore than necessary.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

tmbs said:


> Chemical burn... 3/4 his tongue has no skin. I couldn't tell last night I guess because it was dark when I picked him up. So incredibly crazy and I am so relieved its not worse. Nothing was in his liver and his blood work was fine except for a high white blood count which makes sense given the bad burns. The vet believes it was likely the disinfectant the boarder used to clean the kennel. I have not been able to reach the boarder yet, but am about to call again and discuss this with them...just thankful right now that he's alive and organs are functioning fine...


 Poor Indy.... I'm sad thinking about how long he may have been in pain with a burnt tongue at the boarders 

Here you are trusting them with your love and they are careless. Especially since it happened before! :angry:

I'd be calling a news station and telling them about it.... This is a big time of year when people board their pets. This place should be stopped.

And write a review on Yelp.

I'd tell the boarding place they need to pay for his vet bills!


----------



## tmbs (Dec 10, 2012)

It is heartbreaking! And yes, I'm going to tell them to pay his bills. It's ridiculous. I just ran home to check on him and the prednisone shot and pain meds (when I called vet to check about pain meds they told me he was already given some) apparently set in because he was a little more lively. Still refusing to drink water and not happy, but when I opened the wet dog food from the vet he perked up. He loved the first bowl so much I had to give him a little more- with a good bit of added water mixed in! - and he ate it all! I had to attach the below picture of his food face because it just killed me to turn around and see his face, especially after the last 24 hours!









Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

tmbs said:


> It is heartbreaking! And yes, I'm going to tell them to pay his bills. It's ridiculous. I just ran home to check on him and the prednisone shot and pain meds (when I called vet to check about pain meds they told me he was already given some) apparently set in because he was a little more lively. Still refusing to drink water and not happy, but when I opened the wet dog food from the vet he perked up. He loved the first bowl so much I had to give him a little more- with a good bit of added water mixed in! - and he ate it all! I had to attach the below picture of his food face because it just killed me to turn around and see his face, especially after the last 24 hours!
> View attachment 105595
> 
> 
> ...


That is too cute!! He really enjoyed his meal....:wub: Hugs to you and Indy.


----------



## WeeGrace (Oct 22, 2012)

Hehe good to see he enjoyed his dinner and feeling somewhat better. Please do follow this up cannot believe this happened to you. We never use bleach on our floors always foggy friendly cleaning things.


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

awhhhhh after the rough 24 hours you have had its so lovely to see that messy face he looks like he is smiling!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Hope you heal fast Indy!


----------



## Just A Girl (Oct 13, 2012)

tmbs said:


> It is heartbreaking! And yes, I'm going to tell them to pay his bills. It's ridiculous. I just ran home to check on him and the prednisone shot and pain meds (when I called vet to check about pain meds they told me he was already given some) apparently set in because he was a little more lively. Still refusing to drink water and not happy, but when I opened the wet dog food from the vet he perked up. He loved the first bowl so much I had to give him a little more- with a good bit of added water mixed in! - and he ate it all! I had to attach the below picture of his food face because it just killed me to turn around and see his face, especially after the last 24 hours!
> View attachment 105595
> 
> 
> ...


Love this pic! He looks so happy, he looks like he's smiling, even though his poor little puppy tongue is hurt. 




Grace'sMom said:


> Poor Indy.... *I'm sad thinking about how long he may have been in pain with a burnt tongue at the boarders *
> 
> *Here you are trusting them with your love and they are careless. Especially since it happened before! *:angry:
> 
> ...



THIS!! Your poor baby! Glad he's feeling good enough to eat a little bit now. It breaks my heart as well, who knows how long he was in pain before you came to take him home. It could have been a few hours or a few days. Too bad our pets can't talk.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Tiffany - I'm so sorry that poor Indie is suffering like this. I think there are a lot of nerve receptors on the tongue so it must have been so hard on him. I classically like really hot pizza that burns my mouth (idiot that I am but to me it's not pizza unless it's burning hot:blink and darn if it doesn't hurt like crazy.  I'm glad he got to the vet and I know the pred will help with the inflammation and the antibiotics will help if there's infection so he should do well. Getting fluids under the skin is not big deal so if that's needed don't worry. So happy that he ate...apparently with gusto. :thumbsup:
Sending lots of hugs and kisses to you both. :grouphug:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh, gosh ... look at those precious eyes!! He is so darn adorable! I am really surprised he can eat with the burns on his tongue ... the meds must be very powerful.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Oh dear so glad he is doing better. I would never have thought to look in the mouth. See we always learn something new here.


----------



## tmbs (Dec 10, 2012)

Thank y'all so much for all the responses and tips. I feel a lot less crazy reading y'all's comments!! It's been a bit of ****, and I can't even imagine how long my poor baby suffered before I picked him up. He is doing better tonight and even barked! (Wonderful sound after no barking or sounds in the last 24 hours) I still haven't spoken with the owner of the boarding place, but will let you know. I'm just so happy he's "eating" the wet/liquid diet from the vet!! Do y'all recommend any particular wet food for the days to come? He's apparently not going to be able to eat his normal hard food (we use solid gold) for the next few weeks.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

tmbs said:


> Thank y'all so much for all the responses and tips. I feel a lot less crazy reading y'all's comments!! It's been a bit of ****, and I can't even imagine how long my poor baby suffered before I picked him up. He is doing better tonight and even barked! (Wonderful sound after no barking or sounds in the last 24 hours) I still haven't spoken with the owner of the boarding place, but will let you know. I'm just so happy he's "eating" the wet/liquid diet from the vet!! Do y'all recommend any particular wet food for the days to come? He's apparently not going to be able to eat his normal hard food (we use solid gold) for the next few weeks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


If it were me, I would be careful about adding new foods right now. I think too many changes could cause loose BM's, etc. 

It's wonderful to know he is feeling better today! And, happy to hear he is barking again .. LOL


----------



## tmbs (Dec 10, 2012)

I agree- but he can't eat his hard food, so I don't know what else to do. I'll definitely see if solid gold has a wet option though, very true.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

What if you soak his dry food in warm water - lots of warm water - like equal parts food and water? If you let it soak for 10 minutes or do it will soften up the food.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Yes.... you could use chicken broth or something to soften it if he doesn't like warm water.... Let it get all mushy


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Poor baby. What a horrible thing to happen...I am happy to hear that he is improving.


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Poor little on. Hoping he has a speedy recovery.


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Oh my! I'm just getting to check in and see what all has gone on today since seeing this this morning. I can't believe this has happened and glad he's doing better. That poor baby! I definitely agree with what everyone has said. Could you dab Benadryl or Mylanta or something on his tongue to help? I don't know for sure and ask your vet first...just trying to think of something to help ease his pain. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Holy Mackeral!! :w00t: Poor Indy!!!! I am so sorry this has happened to him  - I can only imagine how painful and uncomfortable he must be feeling.


.....and that this isn't the first time this has happned is unforgivable! :angry:


If the kennel doesn't pay all your bills and change their cleaning products, I'd report them to the media....that ought to get their attention...


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

The A Team said:


> If the kennel doesn't pay all your bills and change their cleaning products, I'd report them to the media....that ought to get their attention...


You know, if they are not returning your calls or are not helping with this, Pat's suggestion is a good one. One of our major newspapers even has a column called The Problem Solver where you can have them make contacts on your behalf and the problem with resolution is reported in the paper/online. This usually gets people's attention!

Hope your baby is improving today. Sending hugs! :wub:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm just seeing this and am totally appalled that this place would have allowed this to happen to your baby!!!! I'd be livid as I'm sure you are!!! !:angry:
Glad to see he had eaten and seems a bit more comfortable...
As to food.... could you 'pulverize' his kibble via a food processor or even put into a baggie and 'smash up with a mallot/hammer?... Then add water or broth ( low fat/low sodium) I had to do that for my Missy .
Praying his tongue heals quickly!!!


----------



## Nervusrek (Apr 17, 2012)

My guess is that the little guy sustained the injury from innocently licking something off the floor that had previously been cleaned with bleach or other potentially caustic chemical. (As opposed to say, chewing on a rubber toy since the injury was only to the tongue & not the entire mouth.)

I'm always aware of what's on my floors because, just like human infants & toddlers, my boys will sniff & taste anything. With that in mind, I am curious as to what the rest of you use to clean your floors at home? If you must use a disinfectant, do you rinse well a time or two after cleaning?

.


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Hope your little one gets better soon I'd be fuming I'd certainly be asking them pay for your poor babies suffering !!!! X


----------



## tmbs (Dec 10, 2012)

Thank you everyone for all the well wishes! Indy is a little better today, and I'm hoping he will soon be himself again. Sadly he does seem to have some little rash spots on his belly and face I noticed last night, but they're small and I'm putting medicine on them. I got a call from the owner of the grooming/boarding place this morning and they are going to pay all Indy's vet bills. She also offered free boarding the next time we come in for however long we need....I explained to her that we appreciated the offer but seriously doubt we will use it. She was horrified about it all, even sounded like she was going to start crying at one point when I described poor Indy's injuries, but at the same time I couldn't quite bring myself to be too sympathetic since the place almost killed my baby...

We had a long discussion as to what might have caused the injuries that I wanted to share with y'all just as a warning for if you ever have to board! She believes Indy might have crawled under the raised bed in the kennel which apparently backs up to some sort of trough that drains water - but then said that trough should have been clean and dry...? She said they buy the kennel floor cleaners from a local place that mixes it themselves, and she is calling them today to find out about the last batch. Their routine is that they power wash with the cleaner daily, rinse with power washer, and then hand dry the floors - so Indy should never have come close to a wet floor. However - and the owner agreed this might have been a way it happened - Indy likes to dump his water dish on purpose sometimes (he normally prefers to drink from his rabbit bottle at home) and possibly the water from the dish mixed with something and got onto him. In addition, she mentioned he should be boarded in the small tile rooms instead of the concrete floor indoor outdoor runs (which Indy prefers because he loves to run in and out a doggie door and be social) because the porous surface of the concrete might have a tendency to catch the chemicals more than a tile floor. Honestly, I really don't know what happened. I did question her about possibly using bleach, but she said that never should have came in contact with Indy (or any dog) because it is only used up front where he would not have been. She is also checking on the dry shampoo they used on him to see what was in it as well. Honestly, the owner sounded very sorry and upset and I believe she is trying to figure out the situation. We are going to touch base later this week so she can let me know what she found out about the possible cause. 

At this point though, I don't know how I am ever going to leave town again until I can find someone I trust to watch Indy, and I don't know how I'm even going to get him groomed again. Thinking of picking up maltese grooming as a new skill.....


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Tiffany - at least the boarding place is owning up to it and paying for the vet but really, they could have killed him. And remember, the employee you talked to said it had happened to another dog so if that was the case, everything should have been totally vetted (excuse the pun) from that incident. I wouldn't board Indy there ever again. Try to find a friend who would love to have Indie's company. I did that for a friend with a Maltese before I got Tyler and she, and a cousin did it for me when we went away. Also see if there are any mobile groomers who can come to you. You'll feel better seeing it, as I do. 
Glad he's doing better and hoping he keeps improving. Poor sweetheart. He certainly is a trouper about it all. :wub::wub: Kisses from Tyler and I.


----------



## tmbs (Dec 10, 2012)

Thank you! And I couldn't agree more - just have to find a friend! Much more difficult then one would think, since I wouldn't really trust anyone but a fully vetted and experienced small dog owner at this point.  

Also, we did discuss that it had happened before and she didn't have a response other than it was only used up front. She said it was actually a cat that lived there so it had free reign...however, bleach should never be used around animals so regardless it is worrisome. I plan to discuss that fact with her in more detail when we speak again because I just don't want it to happen to any other poor baby.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I just saw this. 

It's a fluff lovers nightmare,worrying about where you can board them. I guess that's why we travel with them or not at all and we have five...
If you have to leave your fluff,hopefully you will have a family member or friend who loves fluffs to watch...
I hope he will be ok.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Tiffany, at least you were able to have her pay the vet bills for what has taken place. We all know this really could have been a lot worse. I don't know if an answer will ever be found or at least admitted to but I remember you saying that when you called yesterday someone told you that this happened to a cat...I believe. So I think there is something going on at the kennel that she may be aware of. I certainly would never bring a pet into that place again for sure. It is very hard to go away and for that reason I try and only go on vacation where I can take my baby with me....its tough but we do it. I am just happy that Indy is okay and pray that he heals and is back to himself quickly. Hugs to you and Indy. :hugging:


----------



## tmbs (Dec 10, 2012)

Ah I agree!!! I want to bring him with me as well but, although my husband adores Indy, he doesn't quite get it. Work in progress haha - and I'm never giving in again, so will be interesting next time he wants to leave town!  This whole thing has kind of turned me into a basket case and I feel crazy unless Indy is curled up in my lap where I can feel him breathing...


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

tmbs said:


> Ah I agree!!! I want to bring him with me as well but, although my husband adores Indy, he doesn't quite get it. Work in progress haha - and I'm never giving in again, so will be interesting next time he wants to leave town!  This whole thing has kind of turned me into a basket case and I feel crazy unless Indy is curled up in my lap where I can feel him breathing...


I can totally understand how you feel about wanting Indy close to you. I wouldn't want to be away from him either. Men usually don't get the fact that you don't want to leave them but mine eventually had to give in. :thumbsup: I am just so happy everything turned okay for you and your baby. :wub:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Tiffany,
I just read your story. So sad for you and your Indy. We just can't know all the dangers out there can we? :angry: I am so happy Indy was not harmed worse. Bless his heart, that photo of him is precious. Poor Indy! :wub: I totally understand your watching him like a hawk. :blink: As far as food you might try PET-FRESH, it's a more solid type of wet food in a tube at the pet store. some grocery stores carry it. I know the kibble will be hard. I don't want him to get upset tummy, but if you need something else for few days FP might work. Many here give it as a side dish sometimes.

I think the owner is prob thanking her lucky stars right now you didn't mention the health dept, better bus bureau, or your local news station with this story. Your Vet should be reporting this on his own, but don't expect him to. Many Vets do not. Think about it, there are other dogs living there right now. :w00t: and she can't even figure out which one of the (MANY toxic agents she is using) hurt Indy. She didn't learn her lesson with the Cat. The health dept should be notified so a thorough inspection can be made of this facility. The next fluff might not be so lucky. 
xxxx


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Also, since Indy has spots on his skin as well, I am betting you are not the only one calling this lady with a sick pup. Prob why she is so upset. But it's her business so she needs to be spending the time and money to prepare the area safely.


----------



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi Tiffany,

I'm so happy and glad to hear that Indy is showing signs of improvement but sad to hear he now has red spots all over. I'm hoping the spots are not causing him too much irritation like itches. I hope you can find the answers to the root cause and also a quick remedy to help Indy on a speedy recovery! 

As for the business, I'm sorry but I am not very nice when it come to people who runs a poor business or lack the practical perspective to ensure that their customer's and their love ones are represented. I do give them a point for owning to the problem and willing to compensate for the expenses but as Kandis stated, there are still other pets there! I would think that if the owner is trully sincere about their mistake, they should also warn other pet owners that have business there as well. But I'm sure that's not going to happen!

Ann and I are praying for Indy to have a full and speedy recovery! We love to see some more pictures of him when you have some time to share them.

Indy is blessed to have you as his Mommy!


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Hi Tiffany so glad to come on here this morning and baby Indy is on the slow mend thinking of you and your little one xx


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

This place needs a haz-mat team to come in, it's a sweep for toxic HAZARDOUS MATERIALS that can harm humans or pets. :thumbsup: Might not be the chemicals she uses to sanitize, but prob the fact they don't rinse it off sufficiently. They need to check the levels. 

I hope Indy's tongue is feeling little better today. :wub: I can't get over that most of the skin on his tongue was gone. I just keep thinking there are prob more dogs that this has happened to from that boarding fac. 
xxxx


----------

